# how and where to sell bee venom



## Rick 1456

Pharmaceutical lab in Pa. makes bee serum for allergy shots. I've tried numerous times to contact them to be a collector and sell raw bee and wasps to them. No luck.
Rick


----------



## Man

Rick 1456 said:


> Pharmaceutical lab in Pa. makes bee serum for allergy shots. I've tried numerous times to contact them to be a collector and sell raw bee and wasps to them. No luck.
> Rick


I can supply 500 grams daily That means I can supply 3 kilogram every every week. What price can you buy from me?


----------



## grozzie2

Another one that signed up just to dig up an 8 year old thread and respond to somebody that hasn't been around for 4 years.....


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Man said:


> What price can you buy from me?


Any pricing discussion/negotiation MUST take place via PMs or email/phone. Do NOT do that via public threads like this one.


----------



## Man

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Any pricing discussion/negotiation MUST take place via PMs or email/phone. Do NOT do that via public threads like this one.


Well, let's negotiate and reach an agreement


----------



## JWPalmer

Man said:


> Well, let's negotiate and reach an agreement


You are not paying attention. Rick1456 has not been on Beesource since May of 2017.


----------

